# Pike Island Fishing Report



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has been down to the dam lately? My son and I are planning on giving it a try this weekend. I might try fishing from the pier for saugeyes and maybe try the surf caster for some wipers. But I havent been fishing since september.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Was down there on Friday and didn't even get a bite. Not sure why....used crawlers,jiggin' spoons and minnies.........zip! May try again tomorrow, simply because it's gonna be so nice!! Let me know how ya do.
Ooops....went to the wrong post. I'm speaking of Cumberland Dam...sorry people.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

Ill Be Down At Pike Island Tomorrow Morning And Will Post When I Get Back On How I Did


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

well we did get down there Saturday morning and caught a few small saugeyes, off the pier, but there was a couple of guys fishing the sandbar next to the pier, they were smoking the saugeyes, look to be a few nice ones too.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

fished at pike island this morning caught a walleye and a couple saugeyes and 2 other guys was catching saugeyes but nothing to write home about. i caught 1 fish wadeing and the others from the pier, thats where the other 2 guys was cathing the saugeyes from the pier too


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I went again this evening and fished from the sandbar area and I almost got two nice ones in but lost about 4 ft from the shore. Seems like there was a bunch of small ones, but were having trouble hooking them, got to come up with a different rig, I pulled in quite a few minnows with the skin tore off. I live 15 min. away and I am going to start to spending a bit more time at the dam.


----------



## jeffrobodeen (Sep 7, 2006)

Was everyone using minnows? If not, what else were they using?


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I was using chubs, but were a bit on the large size, wish I had small ones, I think I would have had better results, with the hook ups


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Last Sat. 16, was wading and fishing the sandbar..caught 3 nice size suagers all on chartruese curly tail tipped with a minnow. Plain jig just wasn't workin. 2 other guys fishing beside me caught a few real nice sized ones using the same thing, but they had been there earlier than i was.

Anybody know when the white bass are gonna start coming in? Does the water need to get cooler or what?


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Minnow stealing fish cure - try using a cut belly strip off of a white bass. Impossible for them to get off the hook, and I haven't noticed a big dropoff in hits. Sunday I was literally losing minnows every cast (to smaller fish, I believe) until I switched and then started hooking up.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

BassariskY said:


> ... Anybody know when the white bass are gonna start coming in? Does the water need to get cooler or what?


I thought they'd already be gone by now. They were in for a few weeks a while back...maybe a month ago or more but I really haven't caught them much in the last few weeks. Since the water temp is so cold, I thought they'd be gone by now.


CW


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I was able to get down to the river yesterday evening for a few minutes, before darkness set in, I caught one saugeye, and one walleye, both were 14 inches, Im new to saugeye fishing and trying to learn how to catch them. I did find out as soon as you feel that bite, dont set the hook, give them some slack and then set the hook. Ive got alot to learn, but now the addiction is setting in.....lol good luck to everyone.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Bassarisky the white bass are done until spring, you will catch a stray one here and there. Look for them to start schooling up at the creek mouths in mid march depending on water conditions.
Cady


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

sauger.. not saugeyes

saugeyes are found in the river but not to common


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

thanks for the info cadyshac. 

Last year it was around early Nov. when the white bass were in...and with all that rain this year, I just couldn't figure out when they were gonna start comming in. Guess I'll be waiting till spring.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Bassarisky,
Those guys that were catching saugers beside you, did you talk to them? I'm pretty sure it was my buddy(Brian) from work and his brother. They got there before daylight and said they did pretty good....................until daylight set in and then it turned off. I work afternoons so it's a little harder for me to get down there at say 5am, considering that I don't get to sleep until 1-2 am!


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Went again tonight ended up with 4 walleyes and 2 saugers, seem to be a bit smaller than earlier. Hard to find any chubs or minnows. Going to check and see if the ohio valley bait company has any and what kind of price. I hope its open, suppose to open at 8;00, we will see


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Havent heard any good fishing stories lately, So I am going to try and make it to the dam in the morning and see if the walleyes are biting.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

My son and I was down at the dam this evening, he had all the luck, caught 4 walleyes and 2 saugeyes, and to top it off one of them was 22 inches and 4 1/4 lbs. When we go fishing we kind of have a tournament, I ended up having two bites and no fish. Not sure of how to post pictures, but I will try tomorrow.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

4 1/4 lbs, Thats a dandy. What was he catching them on?


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

3 inch minnow and split shot


----------



## Paul_76 (Dec 31, 2006)

Was out there last week with my son ended up with about 12 saugeye no real size . They mostly came on minnows . Going to try again tuesday w/ my son & grandfather .


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

was out again this evening, and things were really slow, caught one saugeye, it was 17 inch, better than most I had been catching.


----------



## redgoat1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Went to the dam saturday night with brother and a buddy, kept 21 sauger and walleye. Most we caught and released, kept larger ones. Got a couple of 17 and 18 inchers, one was 20 inches (sauger). Not a bad night. Fished from 5pm till 2am.


----------

